# Lease agreements



## jmegredy

I have only been in the hay business for about 4 years now. Today we moved equipment to a new field to begin cutting only to find someone else had also moved their equipment in to the same field. Shortly after we arrived they also arrived. While we have cut and baled this field before and had a verbal agreement for this year from back in April the other guy said he received permission just last week. Interesting thing is I spoke with the landowner 3 times today before moving our equipment to his property and all was good. All was worked out and the guy agreed he would move his stuff out and let us have the field. This whole ordeal got me thinking that I don't have anything in writing or leased. Does anyone have a lease agreement they would be will to share for some ideas?

Thanks
Joe


----------



## haybaler101

Lease agreements can be as simple or as complex as you want to make them. Basic things that need to be included are property description, length of lease, and amount of compensation. Verbal agreements are still used and sounds like you landlord had a case of amnesia.


----------



## ARD Farm

I agree with the above poster, your landlord has memory lapse... To that end, I'd firm up the agreement i n writing asap. By writing, I don't mean a full blown legaleze type contract but a simple handwritten agreement plainly stating your intent and his (or her's) and rate of compensation or division of ctops.

I do it both ways (verbal/handshake) and written, depending on the 'feel' i get when I engage the prospective client the first time. I go by my instincts and I haven't been skunked yet.

One thing I do that maybe is uncommon but I only bill for services and fertilization once per year, usually in November with a due date prior to the first of the new year. That billing is a complete breakdowm of all services, each and every time a particular operation is performed by cut frequency, based on (in my case) the current Michigan Custom Rate Schedule. I break it down to the actual cost per bale with all operations included plus dressing per cut. That applies to small squares as well as rounds.

It's a bit complex but your customers will apreciate knowing exactly what their outlay is plus you know what it's costing you to run the operation.


----------



## Lazy J

When we started farming we had only verbal agreements, no more. Every piece of ground we rent has a WRITTEN lease, I won't farm for anyone without one.

Each of our leases includes a termination date of September 1 following the laws from Iowa. Indiana does not have laws for farm land written as precisely or explicity as Iowa or other states.

Any land we put into hay has a 5 year lease.

Jim


----------



## Riot

After last years drought in texas, we where baling anything that would make a bale. Mowed rake and baled a place and as soon as the last bale was out the land owner filed a criminal trustpassing and the hay was theres.

Get everything in writing if not it will not hold up in court.


----------



## Nitram

OUCH!!!


----------



## Tim/South

Riot said:


> After last years drought in texas, we where baling anything that would make a bale. Mowed rake and baled a place and as soon as the last bale was out the land owner filed a criminal trustpassing and the hay was theres.
> 
> Get everything in writing if not it will not hold up in court.


Was the hay was baled too green and accidentally burned up in the field before they could haul it?


----------



## Riot

Oh trust me i thought of it but just not worth it. Once the Criminal trust passing was filed i couldnt get my net wrap off the bales even thou it was a physical that i paid for. Plus it was in close to town. this would not be the case if it was out of city limits not enough sherriffs

thou it was a city daughter of a repected farmer which is now black balled.. oh well leason learned at least it wasnt a few hundred


----------

